# Schiefer als Quellstein und als Kaskadenstein nutzen ?



## drummer11 (9. März 2010)

Was spricht dagegen Örtel-Schiefer im Bachlauf und als Quellstein zu verwenden ?
Können sich Bestandteile des Schiefers lösen und unserem Teich Schaden ?


Vielen Dank schonmal .
        Tschüß Ingolf


----------



## Digicat (9. März 2010)

*AW: Schiefer als Quellstein und als Kaskadenstein nutzen ?*

Servus Ingolf

Habe das für dich gefunden ...


> Die besonderen Eigenschaften des Schiefers
> Die Schiefer des Trogenbachtals sind qualitativ hochwertig und eignen sich auf Grund ihrer ebenflächigen und dünnplattigen Spaltbarkeit besonders gut für Schreibtafeln, zum Dachdecken und für Hausverkleidungen. Sie sind wegen ihres geringen Schwefelkiesgehaltes nicht "nägelfressend", d.h. sie korrodieren die Befestigungsnägel nicht. *Darüber hinaus sind sie wetterbeständig, weil wasserlösliche Bestandteile weitgehend fehlen.*


Quelle
Würde der Einsatz im Bachlauf/Quellstein nix dagegen sprechen ...


----------



## ebo (9. März 2010)

*AW: Schiefer als Quellstein und als Kaskadenstein nutzen ?*

Hallo.

Ich habe mir mit Schiefer eine Wassertreppe gebaut. Bislang 2 Winter ohne Schäden überstanden. Nichts kaputtgefroren, abgeplatzt etc.

Und meine Koi leben auch noch. Viele setzen Schiefer ja auch im Aquarium ein. Das sollte also absolut kein Problem darstellen.

Es gibt aber eine Art Schiefer, den Ölschiefer, bei dem musst halt aufpassen. Sagt der Name ja schon.

edit: Ich seh grad woher dein Schiefer kommt. So wie Digicat gepostet hat dürfte es kein Problem sein.

lg
ebo


----------



## drummer11 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schiefer als Quellstein und als Kaskadenstein nutzen ?*

Danke für die Antworten.Ich werde es wohl nun mit dem Schiefer mal probieren.Schau mer mal.


----------

